# Thank you xxx



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

As I have no idea who has kindly donated as I don't know forum names, I would like to say a very big thank you for all your support.

Many donations here, just in time as I have just done another rescue.

Please try to keep supporting me, spread the word on kittens needing homes.

Thank you so much, I am eternally greatful.

Rules state I am not allowed to post paypal, so if anybody wishes to help the cats and kittens this way please do pm me.

Thank you xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

once again, thank you so much for all your kind donations.
I will post photo's tomorrow.

If I have not said a personal thankyou can you please pm me so I can do so.

THANKYOU SO MUCH XX

Don't forget, if anybody wishes to donate via paypal you will need to pm me for details. 

I have received £480 in kind paypal donations, I am very greatful for these.

This will be spent on flea, worm, vaccinations and neutering, so will be very well used as I now have 26 cats and kittens with 5 more to come on Sunday, every penny does help so please keep me going to help these poor cats.

Thank you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am still in shock at all the kindness of the forum for helping me to help cats and kittens.

I am still unpacking boxes but here are a few photo's for you.

Thank you so much, you have all saved me and the kittens and I am so greatful to you all.

Also have lots of toys and blankets kindly donated plus lovely warm snuggly beds that the kittens love, will post photo's of those tomorrow.

Thank you xxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

plus more xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

That's amazing CC :thumbup:


----------



## Alisa25 (May 19, 2010)

Yay! Oh I love seeing this! :thumbup:

People on this forum have donated so much! :smile:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I love seeing this too!!! Hope it continues


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So plessed you are going to be able to carry on helping these poor cats and kittens,


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Brilliant ! I hope you have a lot of storage space  xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Do let us know when supplies are running low. I'll be sending the same again xx


----------



## Maiaetta (Jul 3, 2014)

Do you have an amazon wish list? Think it's amazing what you do and would like to send a wee thing as gratitude.


----------

